# cheese smoking tips?



## baron patrick (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd like to try my hand at smoking some cheese, and figure cheddar may be the way to go for starting out.  Can anyone give me some guidelines as to how long you keep it in (I know, depending on the size) - so I would say 1lb. block of cheese.  How much wood do I use?

I'll be using my Smoken'Tex electric smoker, it has a cold plate I can use.

Thanks all!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Baron -

I don't leave ANY cheese for more than 60 minutes most only 30 minutes. Watch the color when it turns yellowish brown it's probably done. Keept the temps lower than 100 degrees the cooler the better or it will melt. Keep the smoke light or it will get bitter. 

Cheddars are great smoked. My favorite is horseradish cheddar! ENjoy!


----------



## smoked (Oct 31, 2007)

yea, what debi say's....I just did a couple of 1 lb med chedders in very light hickory, only did them for about 20 mins in my cold box, temp never got above 57 degrees.....came out very mildly smoked and good....


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

If you find you have trouble keeping the temps down, take a foil pan, fill it with ice, cover with foil and put the cheese on that to keep it from melting.  Flip the block of cheese half way through if you have it on a pan.   If the temps are low enough don't bother with it.  LIke Debi mentioned, keep the smoke light.

Good luck.


----------



## payson (Nov 1, 2007)

Also, wait a while before you eat it. It mellows with time. It will be rather harsh if you snatch a warm piece directly off the smoker. A day or two later it's totally different.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

I smoke mine in the far end of my horizontal, away from the fire box. Like everyone else said, keep an eye on it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sure is good stuff.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh and if the taste doesn't please you just eating it straight up try it in some other dishes.   I smoked some cheddar that I was not very happy with when I tried it, but man o man, when I grated it and used it in a burrito it worked out fantastic.


----------



## baron patrick (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all!

Now I can't wait to give it a try!

I'm starting to think it would be better to smoke them in my wood smoker (where all sides will get the smoke) instead of the cold plate on my electric where one side won't get anything.  

I think the grill marks will also make a nice accent.


----------



## buffdadjj (Nov 1, 2007)

Did I see somewhere on here where someone uses a tin can puts wood chips in it and puts a wood burner or soldering iron through a hole in the can causing the chips to smoke,but keeps temp. low. I saw something like that somewhere don't remember where.


----------



## smoked (Nov 2, 2007)

or you can flip the cheese during the process, that's what I do.......the last one with the chedder I flipped every 5 or so minutes to a total of 20, remember I did a really light smoke....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention don't eat it hot it's icky! Wait at least overnight til it's good and cold. I don't know why this is - but it's nasty right off the smoker!

I just throw about 3 hot coals in the smoker and throw chips on it on light off a few chunks off wood.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...ld%20Smoke.pdf


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is how I smoke my cheese and have been very successful.  I freeze 1 pound blocks of cheddar, gouda, mozzarella, etc. overnight.  I put them on my Big Chief for 1 hour.  Hickory works well, but the last time I used Alder and I thought it was the best.  After removing from the smoker, I let it set up for an hour.  I wrap it in plastic wrap and put it in a baggie so my fridge doesn't smell.  

I just smoked 10 pound last weekend for family members to have.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

If my fridge doesn't smell like smoke it's empty!


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 5, 2007)

You got me there Debi!


----------



## baron patrick (Nov 5, 2007)

I did 3 lbs. of mild cheddar over the weekend, and talk about AWESOME!  My wife has already hijacked some to put in her enchilada casserole for later this week.

I took three one pound blocks and cut them in half.  I set them in the fridge overnight so they would get a good "skin" in them.  I used my wood smoker and placed them farthest away from the fire box.  I made sure to build a very small fire, and used just a handfull of mesquite I soaked.  I kept them in for about 45 minutes, turning them half way.

When I took them out, I immediately put them in the fridge.  Once chilled, we tasted and I couldn't believe how good it was!  It tastes nothing like the store bought (which I think they inject smoke flavoring for the most part.)  The taste is mild, but with a good flavor.  

Now, I can't wait to try gouda and other cheeses!

Thanks for all your tips and advice!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to hear they turned out for you! Now you're hooked!


----------

